# Central Valley, NY CCO (Woodbury Common Premium Outlets)



## lola336 (Dec 30, 2005)

i went there yesterday......just wanted to inform anyone in the area - they dont have too much mac stuff...unfortunately.....but items of some interest:

kitchmas, deckchair and provence pigment. Hundred degrees pearlizer!

few lipglasses....some brushes....nail polish, blushcreme, etc.

im pissed i didnt grab a backup deckchair


----------



## Shavwi (May 24, 2006)

actually - I just went there today and they had some awesome stuff. They had a bunch of palettes - Tailormade, 205 holiday and others, a bunch of Say Yeah! eyeshadow's, Catherine Deneuve Beauty Powder, loads of Belle Azure eyeshadow, pearlizers. I even found an Isabella Blow lipstick there!


----------



## eco (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone know how much the eyeshadows are there?  i live in poughkeepsie and i'm debating if i should make the trip there.


----------



## lola336 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 
_anyone know how much the eyeshadows are there?  i live in poughkeepsie and i'm debating if i should make the trip there._

 
im almost positive the eyeshadows are 9.50 plus tax. all the cco shadows are the same price....it might be in the FAQ's.


----------



## eco (Jul 4, 2006)

my coworker went there today and bought provence, dark soul and the pearlizer ever opal.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 30, 2006)

im from the UK so when i went to NYC for a holiday week before xmas, i grabbed a chance to go to a CCO. 

Woodbury Common had in stock:

Tonnes of Shimmer Souffle thingys
the mouse lip TLC
Pink TLC (sorry dnt know the name think its Summerfete oops)
Different shades of Nail varnish
Teal MU cases (bought one, so purdy)
Zazoom l/g
Pink Meringue l/g
Fresco l/s
all the e/s from Lure
a purple pearlizer
Large brown MAC Bag
Patternmaker Brush set
Maidenchant Blushcreme
coupla other blushcreme
Manicure Wipes
Already Fab! chromeglasses (looks like there's a fair few)
lots of lippies and lipglasses
a large blusher brush
few other brushes

there were some more MAC, but i was kinda disappointed cos i was expecting like lots of MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry if im not totally detailed, been almost 2 weeks and a fair few bacardi breezers lol

i hope it helps anyone who plans to go there soon.

the teal MU bag was at $13.50 how much is it normally?


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Central Valley, NY (Woodbury Common Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?? I'm hoping to make a trip there very soon, so what kind of things have you guys found there? Thank you!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2007)

Ladies, I went there yesterday and they had a ton of mac stuff including:

Lustreglass set, holiday 2006 warm and cool lips, Piggies in Dazzleray, Kitschmas, Pastorale, Aire De Blue. Glissade msf, liquidlast liner set, springtime skipper and whistle e/s, tons of lippies, tons of liquidlasts and fluidlines, blushes, blushcremes, and the list goes on and on. If you haven't gone and you live close enough, definitely go! You won't regret it!


----------



## candynipples (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks so much for your post! i live by albany & its a 2 hr trip but im so there on wednesday! (my next day off *sniff*) i hope they have stuff left, woo!


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 17, 2007)

i soo want dazzleray....


----------



## Switz1880 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candynipples* 

 
_thanks so much for your post! i live by albany & its a 2 hr trip but im so there on wednesday! (my next day off *sniff*) i hope they have stuff left, woo!_

 
Hey I was wondering if you were able to go and if so, what kind of stuff did they have in stock?


----------



## Switz1880 (Sep 30, 2007)

So I ended up going on Friday and they had:

Various foundations
Beauty Powders
Glissade MSF
Brush sets - Patternmaker and a Holiday set
Glimmershimmer
about 15 lipglasses
about 10 lipsticks
pigments - jardin aires, kitschmas, aire-de-blu, and a few others
Liquidlast set - blue herizon, powerplum, point black
Blushes - cream and powder, about 10 colors total
Various liquidlast liners

Eyeshadows
Plum Dressing
Noctunelle
Jewel Blue
Freshwater
Whistle
Expensive pink
Right of spring
Swimming
about 5 other colors I can' t remember

Take Wing Quad

There wasn't too much to choose from but I did like the eyeshadow selection that they had.


----------



## ramieee (Oct 18, 2007)

i feel like i was the last person on earth to know they sold mac at this CCO!!
anyways i was just there on tuesday and 130$ went quick!
they had various foundations and powders but mostly for darker complexions like 55s
concealers
mixing medium
spf lotion stuff
liquidlast trio set
pigments
kitschmas
aire de bleu
dark soul ( i regret not getting this one!)
violet and others

cool and warm lippie holiday sets
clear lipglass
10-20 lipglasses, chromeglass, lipsticks
but the colors were so/so

not too many good brushes but i did buy a clinique foundation brush for 20$

some nailpolishes $7
eyeshadows 10$
whistle
knight divine etc

fluidlines they were all pretty blueish ones
a good amount of blushes and creme color bases
but the color range seemed kinda muted.  very nudey colors.

they didnt have a whole deal but not a bad collection to check out.  i definitely want to go back!

they have a good amount of clinique stuff ranging from makeup to skincare products.

origins skincare products

and bobbi brown makeup.  they have that gel eyeliner set thing for 60$ish which was 80$ish at nordies. so they have some good deals to check out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if anybody else goes there soon post and tell us what they have!!!


----------



## by7812 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone been there recently.. what do they have? Any BB shimmer bricks/ clinique fresh bloom stuff? Will be going there this weekend.. so excited!


----------



## sherrle (Dec 12, 2007)

has anyone been lately?  come on.....i'm sure someone's been for some xmas shopping!

on another note, how much are coach purses at the outlets?  this one, or any other?  if they aren't too pricey maybe i'll get a real one instead of a knockoff....


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

I was really, really interested if anyone had been recently. I'm probably giving up the only day I have free during my finals week to go and see if there is anything good. (I'd just love to know before hand, because I'll spend too much if I go and the CCO leaves me disappointed with all the other shops there)


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 15, 2007)

I was actually there on 12/12 and they had a decent selection:

Eyeshadows:
Barbie - Springtime Skipper, Whistle, Mothbrown, some Rust-ish brown color, a pink one
Moonbathe - Cranberry, Claire de Lune (no Firespot unfortunately)
Some purple shadows
several other colors, about 15-20 total

about 7-8 pigments - I didn't really look at those

3 or so CCB

lots of blush - about 12-15 including Barbie ones

MSFs:
Glissade
Gold Spill

some blot powders

Old Holidays lip sets and shadow sets

188 brush

The MAC scents - not sure of the names

about 15-20 lipsticks and lipglasses

If you get to go, please post an update on what they have!


----------



## Dani (Dec 19, 2007)

I went today!
They had all the Barbie shadows except Playful and I'm not positive they had Magic Dust
BLM Fab blush and Happening Gal l/g
Moonbathe Shadows INCLUDING FIRESPOT!!!
Like 7 pigments ummm...Fairylite, Pastorale, Golden Olive, Aire-de-Blue, and Apricot Pink (I think I might've gotten the only one though...)
MSF Naturals
Hightlight Powders in Mellow Rave and Hullabaloo
188 and 184 (I'm pretty sure it was the 184 brush)
Lure shadows Waternymph, Aquavert, and Mancatcher
Some C-Shock shadows
Concealor Palettes
Softsparkle Pencils
Glitterliners (no peacocky =( )
Take Wing quad
Like 10 nail polishes, including that one people like from Sweetie Cake...Blue Sprinkle or something?
Novel Twist Pearlizers
Powder and Creme Blushes
Fragrances

Sorry if I forgot anything! (Which I'm sure I did lol)


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 20, 2007)

So, I went today. I have to say, worth the trouble I had getting there, so not worth the drama I had to deal with coming home. (But, we won't go into that)

Dani's list seems to be mostly right. They had all of the C-shocks except for Going Bananas. And, I may have gotten the last Fab and Flashy that they had on display. 
The only MSF naturals that they had were Light and Deep Dark, which was a little bit of a downer. I live for my Medium.
They had three of the glimmer shimmers,
Two paints, Artjam and something else. A light shade. My brain sucks thanks to today's trauma.
The Matt Murphy for Mac case, which I LOVE. I am so glad I picked it up.
Four glitterliners, 10 nail polishes, about 5 CCBS.


----------



## Jesi (Dec 28, 2007)

Has any been to the CCO @ Woodbury Commons in the past couple of days and can give me an idea of what's available right now? TIA.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Dec 30, 2007)

I went yesterday and they still had all the stuff for the most part Danni mentioned above. They have a ton of MAC there now


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 7, 2008)

I was at this CCO yesterday.
I guess i went on a bad day because there really wasnt much

they had 2 MSFs, a couple different glosses. 2 brushes. Cosmic e/s, the toon tints, and the studio mists foundations, and a lustre glass set.
not many e/s.
not very exciting
and fluidlines included blue peep and sage i believe its called/


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

How much are the lipglasses there?


----------



## Danapotter (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow! I went to the CCO at Woodbury Commons today! It was more fantastic than I thought it would be!

They had about 12 eyeshadows, 10 cream blushes, 15 lipglasses, these lipglasses called See Thru Lip Color, these blush squeezy tints things, 5 fluidlines, couple concealers, about 10 foundations, old packaging of Fix +, Oill Control Lotion, Strobe cream, eye cream etc., Novel Twist items (lip palettes, pealizers etc.), lots of Lure collection items, some Moonbathe items, and some '06 lip sets, oh and the Take Wing (or somethin like that) quad.

The eyeshadows were $10, lipglasses were $10, quad was $24, MSF (Global Glow and Shampeigne) were $18, I think, and the nail polishes were $7.

I hope this helped someone!


----------



## Jesi (Feb 3, 2008)

If I recall correctly, someone had posted that CCOs tend to restock at the end of month? I wonder if there is any evidence substantiating that? Thanks. I went to this CCO back in December. Very helpful sales associate and happy with selection, though I was only looking for eyeshadows and pigments. Wish they had more brushes though.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 10, 2008)

Just thought I would put the picture that I took:


----------



## matsubie (Feb 24, 2008)

for any of you guys that have shopped here recently, have you guys seen any MSFs?


----------



## sass000 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_for any of you guys that have shopped here recently, have you guys seen any MSFs?_

 
Yes, I would also like to know from anyone who has gone lately if they had a good selection of eyeshadows and pigments as well...


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, I went yesterday..3/17

They had Glissade MSF, a lot of sets from Holiday 07 including palettes and lipglass sets. They had a ton of lipglass, a few pigments, a lot of stuff from Novel Twist as well as a lot of travel exclusives. A few fluidlines, a lot of brushes including 188 and 187.
Lots of tinted lip conditioners, a few eyeshadows. a lot of nail polish. a couple of bags, including a HUGE black tote I've never seen before. a LOT of skincare.

I got this Travel palette:
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/7/1/0/912178.JPG

HTH


----------



## matsubie (Mar 19, 2008)

ooh, thanks for the info.

i live in the city so i know it isn't too bad of a drive up there....but still.
it'd stink if i make a drive up there to find that there aren't much i would be interested in....how much do the 187 and 188 brushes go for at a cco? also the msfs?


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 21, 2008)

when i was at the cco in woodbury in january i think i went the 187 was 27dollars!


----------



## Jesi (Mar 21, 2008)

Went to Woodbury earlier today, but didn't really have a lot of time unfortunately. Here's what I remember/what I looked at:

pigments: helium, viz-a-violet, aire-de-blu, pastorale, copperclast, warm and cool pigment sets from holiday
e/s: fertile, rose blance (3 others, but don't remember names), lovestone
brush sets from the holidays
lightful moisturizer collection
strobe cream
fix+
...that's all i can remember right now. sorry.


----------



## sass000 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info, especially on the pigments and e/s.


----------



## sass000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I decided to take a trip down to this CCO yesterday afternoon. I will be putting my haul on the hauls thread. They had a lot of the holiday collections, royal assets 6 smokey eyes, curiositease warm and cool pigments and glitters. They also had Antiquities finery in plum, tan and coral. Also the heirloom brush sets. The novel twist sets (pink & black and the blue & black boxes). About 7 different shadesticks, (Corn, Penny, Beige-ing, Shimmersand, Royal Hue, Lucky jade, can't remember the last one). Also 3 tender tones, (hush hush, take a hint , and I can't remember this last one either). About 7 different brushes, (202, 204, 227,188 and a few more that I can't recall). About 5 or so e/s (fertile, rose blanc, dazzlelight and another 2). They had about 6 nailpolishes, 15 or so lipglasses about 6 lipgelees (I can remember lil' sizzler and amber rousse). About 5 or so pigments (helium, viz-a-violet, copperclast, provence and pastorale). I can't remember anything else.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm planning on going by the end of the week for a nice haul...I'm @ my mom's for spring break (I grew up in Central Valley) so I have to trek through the tourists and get my MAC!

Does anyone remember the names of some lipglasses they had recently?
And if they have BB Shimmer Bricks??


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 26, 2008)

^^

Yes, they had some shimmer bricks..maybe 2? A ton of BB palettes, too. I don't remember LGs, sorry.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 29, 2008)

They had tons of Lightscapade MSF today and Petalpoint blush....plus all the 07 holiday stuff mentioned.

super great selection right now girls


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone been there more recently? I would appreciate any info on whats available as its a long drive for me. Thanks


----------



## sass000 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have gone to this CCO the past 3 weekends (3/22, 3/29 and 4/06). They pretty much just had what I last posted about this CCO (3/22). The only thing I noticed last weekend was they also had the softsparkle eye pencil set and they had all the royal assets eyeshadow sets except the cool one. They had Northern lights and Lightscade MSF's, a LOT of the skincare, one of the perfumes but other than that nothing different from what I last posted. I did buy a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 items which I will be posting in the Hauls thread probably later on today. HTH


----------



## NYDoll88 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bought Lightscade MSF and Fulfilled Plushglass today!


----------



## matsubie (Apr 14, 2008)

oh man...i really need to go.
i'd love some more lightscapade.  i'm already starting to run out.  
anyone wants to do a cp for me? or even any other msfs you find?


----------



## Dani (Apr 21, 2008)

I went today, next to zero selection.
Literally TWO eyeshadows, 4 pigments (viz-a-violet, aire-de-blu, pastorale, and something else...).  They DID have 3 sculpt shape duos, which was cool.  They had most of the holiday sets.  NO MSF's, hardly any blush, a few eyeliners, fluidlines in blue peep and sweet sage, some glitter liners and liquidlast liners, Lighting Lipglass from Blue Storm, Blast o' Blue lipstick from C-Shock, a few shadesticks, and Influencial Lipstick from Stylistics.  OH OH and Mattenes.  Maybe like 15 glasses and 20 lipsticks to choose from.  I was disappointed (but it didn't stop me from spending too much money!)


----------



## matsubie (Apr 21, 2008)

dani!

thanks for the input.

i'm just so lazy driving out there.  i know an hour isn't too long of a drive but it's just the traffic coming back home and the whole fact we have to cross jersey to get up to hudson valley. boooo.  

i wish someone would cp some msf's for me.  i'm dying for them.  seriously.  haha.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Apr 21, 2008)

Do these CCOs ship ? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW I was hoping they would have the Night Light  (I think thats what its called) pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo


----------



## tynie626 (May 6, 2008)

hey everyone.. i went to the cco this past weekend.. the selection was minimal:
a ton of viz a violet pigment, 2 cocomotion and 1 sweet sienna
a few shadesticks- royal hue, mangomix
the face and eye brush sets from antiquitease
the royal assets metallic eyes, also the lip palettes
the softsparkle pencil sets, the cool pigment set and the plushglass/lipglass(warm and cool) sets from holiday
a lot of different bags
a lot of skincare items
the highlight powders from balloonacy
renewal defense charged water
sculpt and shape duos
someone got the last 182 brush!! GRR
there was a 227 there for 16 bucks though
a ton of mattene lippies, and lipglass/plushglasses

i think that's about it..

when the heck are they going to get some new stuff in!!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (May 17, 2008)

Went today, Friday May 16.

Had: Sweet Sienna, Old Gold, Kitchmas, Viz a Violet, Dark Soul and another pigment...
Crandberry e/s, along with a few others. 
Balloonacy stuff
Sculpt & Shape
mineralized eyeshadow duos (like Family silver, Earthly riches)
a lot of tender tones
holiday brush sets
holiday smokey eye pallete & metallic palette.

It was a "eh" trip


----------



## Care (May 19, 2008)

I went today, they didn't have anything good

some good shadesticks (no corn, i asked to check in back )

lots of holiday 07 brush kits (3 different varieties)
lots of mac skin care stuff including strobe moisturizer
some novel twist stuff

only a few eyeshadows/pigments

i agree with the poster above, it was an eh trip


----------



## Lutya (Jun 10, 2008)

I stopped yesterday and wanted to report what I remember which isn't much because I had friends waiting in the car so could only look quickly at what I was looking for:

Pigments: Viz-A-Violet, Dark Soul, Gold Stroke, Smoke Signal

Paint Pots: Fresco Rose, Constructivist, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, Artifact, Delft, Blackground, Indianwood, and I think Painterly

They also had a 5 pc Curiositease Lipgloss Set in Warm colors for $20 that looked like this (but warm instead of cool): 
MAC Curiositease 5 PLUSHGLASS Lip Set Pinks LMTD Ed - eBay (item 150256307970 end time Jun-08-08 12:34:37 PDT)

They had a lot of e/s including a bowl full at the counter of colors that they only had one or two of each shade.

Sorry that's all I have for you!


----------



## China doll (Jun 14, 2008)

i went today they had a few eyeshadows tet-a-tint, plum dressing, ty (there were only two left n i went to grab one n they were gone in the matter of second lol!) typographic, signed and sealed, and a 3 others from past collections and  a few skincare n lipsticks
Fix+ ......$12
eye makeup remover......$13.50
#222........$19.75
#224.............$19.75
#227.....$23.50
#252....(dont remember the price
#275, 204, 202
fresco rose, indianwood, greenstroke, moss scape, contructivist ($11.75)
zoom lash, pro lash ($7.50)
2 palettes and makeup bags


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anyone spotted the Lancome Cool or Nuetral 8 Shadow Palettes? TIA


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jul 3, 2008)

Just went there yesterday, they had from what I can remember:

pagan and haunting eyeshadows from McQueen
Tete-a-tint ? 
signed sealed
gorgeous gold
stars n rockets
more but I forget

Dark soul pigment
Smoke Signals pigment
Gold stroke pigment
Viz-a-violet pigment

Lipsticks that I remember were 2n, 3n, the blue one i forget what its called and like a dozen other ones

lots of lipglasses

mac cosmetic bags

a couple brushes...i cant remember which ones but there was a 217, 168, a big fluffy powder brush, and some more

blushes and blushcremes

lots of skin care

novel twist stuff

antiquitease brush sets

3 or 4 fluidlines including blacktrack

lots of paintpots including quite natural, constructivist, fresco rose, rubenesque, the black one haha, and a few more.

nail polishes

mineralize satin finish foundation

and thats all i can really remember...  sorry! <3


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

I went there YEARS ago. I don't remember them having much MAC stuff actually. It probably is different now, but it's such a shame I cannot go there often. I'm almost 2 hours away by car! ):


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jul 10, 2008)

^^
They moved locations within the last say 3-4 years and when they moved the MAC probably like doubled, if not tripled.


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jul 12, 2008)

Has anyone been there recently and had success? I might make a trip there soon, but I can't decide if it's worth the hour and a half in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks!


----------



## artisick (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm kinda planning on heading up there this weekend, but with all the recent MAC hauls i've already done.. i dont know if my wallet can undergo anymore abuse. Plus, I really don't wanna end up going, finding lots of stuff I could buy, and not have the money to fork over for it lol.

Sooo.. does anyone know if they usually fully restock at the end of the month? Cuz if they really do, I'll just wait until then. =)


----------



## _Ella_ (Jul 18, 2008)

I´ll be visiting this CCO next wednesday!


----------



## chantel25 (Jul 18, 2008)

i cant wait until sunday cause thats when i will be going to the cco at woodbury. i've been to one before at tanger outlet in long island i think and was not happy they didnt have alot of mac stuff, a 3 or 4 tiered shelf that had stuff i didnt want. so i'm hoping, and from reading most of the recent posts, that it will be worth the trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will be back to post what i got maybe take some pics of what they have


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jul 20, 2008)

Went today. 

They had paint pots in Fresco Rose, Blackground, Constructivist, Indianwood, Greenstroke, Perky, Quite Natural and 3 or 4 Delft.

Fluidline in Blue Peep. Pigments in Smoke Signals and Viz a Violet. Eyeshadows in Magnetic Fields, Blanc Type, Pagan and Haunting. Shadesticks in Pink Couture, Fresh Cement and Shimmersand. Zoom lash in black and brown.

Lots of lipglass and chromeglass in nude colors. Lots of lipsticks including one from the Lure collection. A few tinted lip conditioners.

Curiositease, Antiquitease and novel twist stuff. Lots of eyebrushes and a few eyelash curlers. Charged water, Fix+, strobe cream and moisturelush. They also had a few of the small makeup bags. Did not look at blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's def. worth a trip because most of their stuff is current.


----------



## Care (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the update! i think I may go Monday, hopefully most of it is still there, I need that Neo Sci-Fi shadow!


----------



## _Ella_ (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_thanks for the update! i think I may go Monday, hopefully most of it is still there, I need that Neo Sci-Fi shadow!_

 

leave something for me! I'm going wednesday!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jul 21, 2008)

oh my! They had MF. Wow, that was fast. Maybe I'll go tomorrow!


----------



## Cachica (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh, man! I hate not living near a CCO!! MF was the only color out of that colection I wanted..


----------



## Care (Jul 22, 2008)

Went today, still had a bunch of Magnetic Fields and Evening Aura e/s (Neo sci-fi), they also had Pagan and haunting from McQueen and a bunch of Matte2 (clarity, a chalky color, and a deep grayish/brownish, still had some of the holiday sets (lip palettes, cool eyes, eye brush set, eye pencil set, lip gloss set, lip stick sets.

Quite a few paint pots, only 2 fluidlines,blue peep and one I forgot

they had a bunch of lipglosses (some from Moonbathe and other collections), some slimshines (40s pink!!!!)

oh and apparently now the CCO's carry Bumble & Bumble shampoos, conditioners and creams, so I picked up an 8 ounce shampoo/conditioner for $30 total

blush selection was iffy, tons of facial products though


----------



## artisick (Jul 30, 2008)

Went there today. I was a little bummed cuz they didn't have as great as of a selection as the previous replies have mentioned anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There were 10 eyeshadows left, I believe. They had Cosmic and Claire de Lune from the Moonbathe collection, Pagan and haunting from McQueen, Fig. 1, Clarity, Antiqued, the others I forgot.. sorry! & they had one Mineralized eyeshadow duo.. forgot which color also =X

The only fluidline was in blue peep. Paint pots in Fresco Rose, Greenstroke, Blackground, Quite Natural, & 2 left of Indianwood.

Had a bunch of lippies (lots of nudes).. sock hop and bonus beat from heatherette.

Shadesticks in mangomix, shimmersand, crimsonaire, and shimmermint

Bunch of face stuff.. fix+, charged water, moisturelush, strobe cream, etc.

Studio Fix Foundations in NW40, 45.. they had 3 other shades but can't remember..

Highlighting powder in Hullaboo.. Pressed Powder in Verve-acious from the Fafi collection (I'm not suuuper sure that was the color..)

Still had a bunch of novel twist stuff, brush sets, and makeup bags.

I didn't really look through the nailpolishes and blushes, but did happen to notice they had a few of them.


I'm planning on going there again next Wednesday, so hopefully they'll have more things coming in! I hope this helped!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harlem_cutie* 

 
_Went today. 

They had paint pots in Fresco Rose, Blackground, Constructivist, Indianwood, Greenstroke, Perky, Quite Natural and 3 or 4 Delft.

Fluidline in Blue Peep. Pigments in Smoke Signals and Viz a Violet. Eyeshadows in Magnetic Fields, Blanc Type, Pagan and Haunting. Shadesticks in Pink Couture, Fresh Cement and Shimmersand. Zoom lash in black and brown.

Lots of lipglass and chromeglass in nude colors. Lots of lipsticks including one from the Lure collection. A few tinted lip conditioners.

Curiositease, Antiquitease and novel twist stuff. Lots of eyebrushes and a few eyelash curlers. Charged water, Fix+, strobe cream and moisturelush. They also had a few of the small makeup bags. Did not look at blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's def. worth a trip because most of their stuff is current._

 

Did they have any brushes? thank you!


----------



## sass000 (Aug 10, 2008)

I went there yesterday and here is what I noted they have:

e/s: Cosmic, Claire de lune, Pagan, Poisen pen, Haunting, Tete-a-tint, Graphology, Clarity and a mineralized e/s in Earthly riches.

shadesticks: Blurberry??(the name was partially rubbed off, Gracious me, Shimmersand, Crimsonaire, Mangomix and Cedarrose.

brushes: 252, 163, 227, 185, 182-3(not sure of the last digit),194 and the spooly one (I don't know the number).

paintpots: Greenstroke, Fresco Rose and Blackground

fluidlines: Blue peep

pigments: Smoke signals and Viz-a-violet.

ccb: Premeditated and Brown.

powder blushes: Out of bounds, Emote and Hushabye.

misc: Fafi powder in Delightful and highlight powder in Hullabaloo.

They also had about 7 nailpolishes, some lip conditioners (no tendertones), about 8 slimshines, 10 lipsticks (including a heatherette one), lots of lipglasses, about 8 eye pencils, 4 different perfumes, strobe cream, charged waters and the holiday brush sets and a few MAC bags. They had lots of face stuff/skincare stuff but I didn't want the girls to see me writing everything down.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_I went there yesterday and here is what I noted they have:

e/s: Cosmic, Claire de lune, Pagan, Poisen pen, Haunting, Tete-a-tint, Graphology, Clarity and a mineralized e/s in Earthly riches.

shadesticks: Blurberry??(the name was partially rubbed off, Gracious me, Shimmersand, Crimsonaire, Mangomix and Cedarrose.

brushes: 252, 163, 227, 185, 182-3(not sure of the last digit),194 and the spooly one (I don't know the number).

paintpots: Greenstroke, Fresco Rose and Blackground

fluidlines: Blue peep

pigments: Smoke signals and Viz-a-violet.

ccb: Premeditated and Brown.

powder blushes: Out of bounds, Emote and Hushabye.

misc: Fafi powder in Delightful and highlight powder in Hullabaloo.

They also had about 7 nailpolishes, some lip conditioners (no tendertones), about 8 slimshines, 10 lipsticks (including a heatherette one), lots of lipglasses, about 8 eye pencils, 4 different perfumes, strobe cream, charged waters and the holiday brush sets and a few MAC bags. They had lots of face stuff/skincare stuff but I didn't want the girls to see me writing everything down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks! I am heading up in 2 weeks! super excited! did you go to any other stores in the center?


----------



## sass000 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_thanks! I am heading up in 2 weeks! super excited! did you go to any other stores in the center?_

 
Yes... Coach, Kenneth Cole, Banana Republic, Guess, Off 5th (Saks), Yankee Candle, Chico's, Perfumania, etc... there are 198 stores there and we were there for 7 1/2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so tired by the time I got home..


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_Yes... Coach, Kenneth Cole, Banana Republic, Guess, Off 5th (Saks), Yankee Candle, Chico's, Perfumania, etc... there are 198 stores there and we were there for 7 1/2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so tired by the time I got home.._

 

198 stores? OMG. does the off 5th there sell make up to?


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Aug 12, 2008)

^^
No.

I went to this CCO last monday and thought it blew. There wasn't anything of note there except the Fafi powder and a Heatherette lipstick.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Aug 12, 2008)

what heatherette lipstick did they have? TIA


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Aug 13, 2008)

Lollipop Loving, IIRC.


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 30, 2008)

went to woodbury today, they have
Novel Twist pearlizers, cool eyes, blushes
Fafi IPP in Belightful
Heatherette Hollywood Nights and a few of the lipglasses
Mattenes
Stylistics Powder (the larger one)
Hullaballoo powder
the body brush that came with the products for the legs (forgot the number)
the smaller version of the same brush
227 (i got one of these for $21)
McQueen Pagan shadow (the green one)
blushcremes
skincare products
lightful essence i believe it was
perfumes
bags
Christmas sets (softsparkle pencils, lips, eyes, all brush sets)

i think thats everything lol..i will be going back soon lol


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Aug 30, 2008)

^^
Doesn't sound like the stock has changed sine I was there!


----------



## artisick (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ I know!! And I haven't been there for almost a month! and it's still the same.. boooo! =(


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Sep 13, 2008)

Went today, 9/13
They had some nice stuff! 

MAC
Beauty Powders from Heatherette & Fafi
Fafi makeup bag
Heatherette & Fafi Lipglass
Lightfull MSF
Smoke Signal and Golden something Pigments
8 Blushes
4 eyeshadow pots
Lightful skincare
Holiday 07 stuff
TRIP Cool e/s palette, TRIP Warm e/s palette
TRIP Cool Lipglass set, TRIP Warm lipglass set
TRIP 3 Clear Lipglass set
TRIP 3 Liquid Eyeliner set
Lots of Bobbi Brown
Prescriptives Holiday Palettes (both warm & cool)
Lots of Clinique including Holiday 07 es palette and BC Awareness Sephora exclusive 

Totally worth the trip. HTH!

I got:
TRIP Cool e/s (Taupless, Behold, Chillblue, Peridot & Black Tied e.s)and Pink Patina Lip Varnish


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 15, 2008)

did they have starlett kiss from heatherette there?


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't remember, but they did have Heatherette lipglass and lipstick.


----------



## artisick (Sep 21, 2008)

Went there today. 

There were 4 e/s .. Claire de lune, Evening Aura, Pagan, and Poison Pen.
Brow shader in Malt/Auburn
2 piggies.. Smoke signals & i forgot the other color :x
Paintpot in Quite Natural
MAC Trip collection.. cool eyes palette, warm lips palette, & liquidlast liner trio.
A bunch of nailpolishes.. around maybe 12 colors?
Heatherette l/g in sockhop, Stylistics l/g
Their lipstick selection wasn't much from the last time I went there.. but they still had a variety of l/g to choose from.
They still had a lot of Hullaboo Highlighting powder and MSF in lightflush.
They also had the iridescent loose powders in Dazzlegold, Natural Flush, Gold Bronze, and I forgot the 4th color.
Sculpt&Shape, and the Stylistics pressed powder
Plenty of blushes (5-6), Cream blushes (4-5), and 2 CCBs (Brown & Premeditated)
They still had one Heirlooms brush set (eyes), Curiotease l/s & l/g sets, and the sparkle liner set.
Shadesticks in Gracious Me, Mangomix, Taupe-ographic, and 2 or 3 other colors.
Studiofix Powder in NC42 (I'm not 100% sure that was the shade)
Charged water, Fix+, Mixing Medium, Oil free control lotion, Strobe cream, Studio Fix Moisturizer
4 of the perfumes
Lash curler, Zoomlash mascara


The saleswoman kept saying that prices were going to change, specifically the blushes. Does anyone know about this? Are the prices going up or down?

Anyway, hopefully this was helpful in any way. And hopefully, they'll get a good shipment in sometime soon =)


----------



## MACForME (Oct 26, 2008)

*Central Valley NY (Woodbury Commons)*

Sighted today:

MAC Trip- Lip and & palettes & liquidlast liner kits
Soft Sided LARGE cases and small cases
Rollickin'
Snowgirl (WHOA!) Lipglass
Holiday 2007 sets
Novel Twist palettes

Edit* I forgot to mention they also had a few items from Richmetal..


----------



## Care (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Central Valley NY (Woodbury Commons)*

there's already an existing woodbury commons thread

http://specktra.net/f247/central-val...outlets-61709/

and snowgirl is being d/c'ed, are you excited to stock up?  i might be thinking of another color though lol


----------



## MACForME (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Central Valley NY (Woodbury Commons)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_there's already an existing woodbury commons thread

http://specktra.net/f247/central-val...outlets-61709/

and snowgirl is being d/c'ed, are you excited to stock up?  i might be thinking of another color though lol_

 
CRAP! How did i miss that! I looked for it! Argh..

I'll ask the mods to move this.. thanks!!!


----------



## sass000 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Central Valley NY (Woodbury Commons)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_CRAP! How did i miss that! I looked for it! Argh..

I'll ask the mods to move this.. thanks!!!_

 
MACFORME,
Have you by chance gone to the CCO in Pottstown, PA? I was planning a trip out there and was wondering if it was worth the 2 hour drive? Thanks...

P.S. Did you know that NJ is finally getting a CCO?


----------



## cmiele115 (Nov 3, 2008)

where is the nj cco gonna be????


----------



## sass000 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cmiele115* 

 
_where is the nj cco gonna be????_

 
Tinton Falls/Neptune NJ


----------



## artisick (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_Tinton Falls/Neptune NJ_

 
Is it opened? Or when is it opening? Does anyone happen to know? Thanks =)


----------



## sass000 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_Is it opened? Or when is it opening? Does anyone happen to know? Thanks =)_

 
The whole outlet is supposed to open next weekend but I am waiting to check the website a few days before to see if the CCO will be opening on opening weeked. I checked a couple of days ago and about 20% of the stores are not opening on opening weekend.


----------



## MACForME (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_The whole outlet is supposed to open next weekend but I am waiting to check the website a few days before to see if the CCO will be opening on opening weeked. I checked a couple of days ago and about 20% of the stores are not opening on opening weekend._

 
Girl- I am SO NOT gonna be able to hit up that CCO on the weekend it opens.. i bet its going to be mad-crowded..

BUT-- IF YOU GO- YOu must report back!


----------



## sass000 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Girl- I am SO NOT gonna be able to hit up that CCO on the weekend it opens.. i bet its going to be mad-crowded..

BUT-- IF YOU GO- YOu must report back!_

 
MACForME,

I went, yes I'm THAT crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyway, I will post it on the Tinton Falls CCO thread.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone been recently? They're open Friday @ midnight and I kinda think I might go... I know... I'm crazy...

**EDIT**
I had originally thought the website said 30% off... it's 30% off at the Lancome Cosmetics Outlet... not the CCO. SORRY!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Anyone been recently? They've got 30% off on Friday @ midnight and I kinda think I might go... I know... I'm crazy..._

 
i really want to go thursday nite also but its kinda far for me im gonna like eg my rents to take me hehe im hoping to find some heatherette stuff


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_i really want to go thursday nite also but its kinda far for me im gonna like eg my rents to take me hehe im hoping to find some heatherette stuff_

 
I went to the one in CT and they had both Heatherette beauty powders... I might go back there on Thursday, because at least I know they had a ton of stuff in stock.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 26, 2008)

Question: how do you know what items are from what old collection. Does it tell you its from a smokey collection or you should just know from when you see the collection...some collections dont have a nice and obvious packaging.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Question: how do you know what items are from what old collection. Does it tell you its from a smokey collection or you should just know from when you see the collection...some collections dont have a nice and obvious packaging._

 
Good question. Heatherette obviously sticks out in its bright pink packaging. In my CCO experience, the brush sets and quads and palettes generally have signs next to them saying what collection they're from, but with anything else, you're kinda on your own. HTH!


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Good question. Heatherette obviously sticks out in its bright pink packaging. In my CCO experience, the brush sets and quads and palettes generally have signs next to them saying what collection they're from, but with anything else, you're kinda on your own. HTH!_

 

Thanks I figured they might have a sign but the majority wouldnt. I think I'm going to set a trip to go check out stuff soon. I havent been to the outlets forever. I just seem to think its such a big trip to get out there.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Thanks I figured they might have a sign but the majority wouldnt. I think I'm going to set a trip to go check out stuff soon. I havent been to the outlets forever. I just seem to think its such a big trip to get out there._

 
I hear ya. I'm about an hour and a half away from these, but the ones in CT are still about an hour away... so they're not THAT much farther... and I usually have better luck in NY. Ugh...


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Anyone been recently? They've got 30% off on Friday @ midnight and I kinda think I might go... I know... I'm crazy..._

 

30% at midnight??? when friday ?


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_30% at midnight??? when friday ?_

 
I just double checked the outlet website... apparently I'm not so good at reading. I got the Lancome Cosmetics outlet confused w/CCO. There's actually nothing listed for the CCO in NY. In CT it's 10% off @ the CCO. Let me edit that post before I confuse anyone else.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 29, 2008)

Curiosity has gotten the best of me. I'll be going later today. Hopefully later tonite (7ish) this place won't be mobbed. These outlets can be ridiculous when it comes to parking. I'll report back.


----------



## Care (Nov 29, 2008)

I went today (it was almost impossible to park because all of the lanes have one end roped off.

but! if you can get passed parking it was actually a decent selection

small selection but good products

most of the matte2 shadows (post haste, tet n tent, poison pen, signed sealed), they also had one of hte McQueen eyeshadows, also had Meet The Fleet from NN, Cosmic from Moonbathe, and two from the collection with the orange packaging

lots of skin care products 
2 fragrances
a few brushes, nothing notable except for both of the Stylistics brushes

Alpha Girl and Smooth Harmony BPs from Heatherette
two shelves of blushes (both from Color Forms)

a fluidliner set (it had blacktrack and macroviolet and a small liner brush and a small mirror)

Pink Pearl, Smoke Signals, and Royal Flush pigments

maybe 6 nailpolishes, i didn't check names


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ Aside from what was said above, Fafi Eyes 2, a couple of Fafi l/s... they only had one Alpha Girl bp left when I went... they were out of Pink Lemonade lipgloss when I went, too, which was upsetting. lol... They had a tester out, but didn't have it.

They had a few full size brushes, but only the 224 sticks out in my mind. Also Light Flush MSF.


----------



## cmiele115 (Dec 7, 2008)

any updates????


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone been recently? I'm itching for something to do Saturday, and more likely than not, I'll end up here. :/


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm... So I went on Thursday, and they didn't have a whole lot. X-Rocks blush (which looked terrible on me... probably because I'm pale), Fafi Dolls... only 5 eyeshadows including Pagan.. I'll probably be back sometime in February (after my income tax check! but that'll get spent at Gucci... haha), but ehh... I wasn't impressed.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi ladies!
I'll be visiting NY in July and was wondering what the closest CCO to NYC is?
Thanking you all.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone been recently and, if so, did they have any brushes or any decent LE items?

I am flying to NY from Edinburgh, Scotland tommorow and am thinking of heading out there!

x


----------



## artisick (Jan 20, 2009)

Went there earlier today.

Didn't have much.. but from what I remember this is what they did have..

- eyeshadows in poison pen, pen 'n' pink, warming trend, pagan (mcqueen collection), post haste, top hat & star by night (starflash collection)
- pigment in smoke signals
- fresh green mix mineralized eyeshadow duo
- 6 or 7 blushcremes, and blushes in emote and harmony.
- both sheertone shimmer blushes from the neo sci-fi collection.. x-rocks and spaced out
- heatherette beauty powder in smooth harmony
- fafi iridescent powder in belightful
- 3 paints.. one was artjam.. cant remember the rest
- several shadesticks.. at least they had more colors than they had last time i was there
- not much lippies anymore.. they had some from fafi.. but it was the bright pink/orange shades.. so i didnt pick any of those up..
- fafi clear makeup case
- the usual moisturizers and charge waters that they carry
- they had a lot of the nordstrom exclusive palettes.. i think it was the colorform collection?.. not positive sorry!! but they had lip palettes and brush sets..

What i didn't see
- no longer had the fafi dolls
- no longer have fafi quads
- there were no brushes at all!! boo!

Hope this helped. =)


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 23, 2009)

does anyone have any idea when they get shipments and when they put them out?


----------



## artisick (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_does anyone have any idea when they get shipments and when they put them out?_

 
I actually overheard the saleswomen say that they were expecting boxes to come in this week.  I don't exactly know what they were getting.  I'll tell you one thing though, I was the only customer in the store when I went and they were not helpful or friendly at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I didn't even bother asking if they were expecting any MAC shipments to come in.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_I actually overheard the saleswomen say that they were expecting boxes to come in this week.  I don't exactly know what they were getting.  I'll tell you one thing though, I was the only customer in the store when I went and they were not helpful or friendly at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I didn't even bother asking if they were expecting any MAC shipments to come in._

 
Thanks so much for that info!

I understand about the unhelpful thing - everytime I am in there they are grouped at the registers just chatting away like a high school cafeteria. They've never been rude or unfriendly, but not overly warm or welcoming. I think they think I'm weird for being in there so much. IDK.

I hope they do get shipment soon, I'd like to go next week. Thanks again!


----------



## artisick (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_Thanks so much for that info!

I understand about the unhelpful thing - everytime I am in there they are grouped at the registers just chatting away like a high school cafeteria. They've never been rude or unfriendly, but not overly warm or welcoming. I think they think I'm weird for being in there so much. IDK.

I hope they do get shipment soon, I'd like to go next week. Thanks again!_

 
OMG that's exactly what they were doing! Just leaning over the counter at the registers chatting it up. Let me know if they have anything good when you go! =)


----------



## pinkpoutbaby (Feb 4, 2009)

hii! i'm planning to go for Valentine's Day! i've NEVER been to a CCO before so i'm really looking forward to it. I got into MAC a little too late compared to most ppl so i sort of missed the FAFI and Heatherette collections. If anyone has gone recently or is going soon, could you tell me if any of the quads from either collection are available there? THANKS SO MUCH! =)


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## pinkpoutbaby (Feb 17, 2009)

hey! i went two days ago. i saw some eyeshadows like gulf stream, moonflower, post haste, etc., etc. most of the stuff is basically the same as what people saw there before. BUUUT they have Heatherette Trio 2s now!!! =)


----------



## macaddict83 (Feb 19, 2009)

They seemed to have a bunch of brushes today. Plus a bunch of deletes. E/S Go!; Bold and brazen; dream maker (only 2 left). Nail lacquer in $$$ Yes and Twink Pink. Holiday e/s palettes, little darlings glitter e/l package- the 5 and holiday l/g from 2008. There were still a few Heatherette items left- one was a blush and the other e/s. Oh and four e/s colors from the Neo Sci-Fi collection- one being Expensive Pink and the other Evening Aura, the only ones I remember.

Had not been in that store before, they have a lot compared to the CCO near me.

ETA: I only noticed they had brushes because they were keeping them on the checkout counter.


----------



## xotwinnieox (Feb 22, 2009)

I went there on 2-17-09.

*Brushes*: were kept right near the cash register.  I didn't check them out but they did have the MAC 183 (I think).
*Blushes*: They had a lot of blushes.  Feeling, True Romanctic, Serenely, Stark Naked (which I LOVE!), Nuance (Mineralized), Smooth Harmony (BP from Heatherette), Spaced Out, X-Rocks, Emote
*Eyeshadows*: A lot from Starflash came out,  They still had several Neo-Sci Fi with a new Magnetic Fields (yay!).  They also had most of the ES listed in *artisick*'s post.
*Paintpot*: Only saw one in Quite Naturally.
*Nail Laquers*: There was a whole ROW of them.
*Shadesticks*: There were about 6 or so, one of which was Beiging, another was a white color.
*Paints*: There were 3, one of which was the popular Flammable paint.

What was most interesting was that they had 3-5 different products from their NEW skincare line - *Lightful*!

*Misc*: Cream foundations in NW43, foundations, brush sets from the Colorforms collection, A LOT of Fafi dolls, Fafi makeup bags, no more Light Flush MSF, not a lot of LE lipsticks/glosses, and holiday 2008 sets (little darlings and an eye shadow palette).  

Hope that helped!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the updates!  I might be heading there tomorrow (hopefully!)


----------



## machibaby1 (Mar 5, 2009)

they had heatherette trios 1 & 2!!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 5, 2009)

Did they have any Heatherette lip products?  Shadowy Lady or Spiced Chocolate quads?  TLCs or tendertones?  Shadesticks?  LOL.....I never made it there, but went to the Clinton CCO...these are things I was looking for but they didn't have....:-(


----------



## miss angel (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever went to the one at Tanger outlet?


----------



## machibaby1 (Mar 5, 2009)

the only heatherette products they had was the trios, no shadowy lady or spiced chocolate quads(unfortunately) also no tendertones or TLCS. they had like 6 or 7 shadesticks total but  the they were mostly neutral colors.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## trendoid (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I'm going to head up there this week. *crosses fingers*


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 13, 2009)

I actually went there last weekend and I was surprised this time and bought a couple of things. 

*Brush* wise: MAC 189 

*Blush*: Emote (I had to get it, it's so pretty and HTF)

*Lipstick*: Sparks can fly

*Pigment*: Smoke Signal (my 1st EVER piggie. LOL)

I did see both e/s trios from the Heatherette collection. 
Feeling BPB, 
Skincare,
Lipglasses and more lipsticks. 
I also saw the small and medium makeup bags. Fafi dolls (for those that want to know) 
Oh I saw the e/s quads from the Passions of Red 
More brushes besides the 189. I can't remember everything else but they did have decent things. I usually would've gone in there, browse and then leave because the collections were disappointing but this time I got lucky. HTH


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 14, 2009)

Did they have the Smokey Eye from Passions of Red??


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 15, 2009)

With this CCO, do they have the 3 of any type of item limit, or just three per particular item (three per color?).


----------



## trendoid (Mar 15, 2009)

I went on Wednesday and did some major damage!

Eyeshadows:
Femme-Fi (Neo Sci-Fi)
Magnetic Fields (Neo Sci-Fi)
Warming Trend
Lotusland (Starflash)
Mink & Sable (Starflash)
Pagan (Alexander McQueen)

Lipstick:
High Top (Fafi)

Shadestick:
Royal Hue


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trendoid* 

 
_I went on Wednesday and did some major damage!

Eyeshadows:
Femme-Fi (Neo Sci-Fi)
Magnetic Fields (Neo Sci-Fi)
Warming Trend
Lotusland (Starflash)
Mink & Sable (Starflash)
Pagan (Alexander McQueen)

Lipstick:
High Top (Fafi)

Shadestick:
Royal Hue_

 
Nice haul!  I also picked up Lotusland at my CCO.  Looks like a really pretty purple.  I'm hoping to get over to Woodbury soon!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_Did they have the Smokey Eye from Passions of Red??_

 
I think they did because I saw about three of the quads from that collection. I can't really remember anymore because it was little while back.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 21, 2009)

Any updates? I might be coming here in May!!

Does anybody know roughly how far this outlet is from the Bronx or Ardsley area? I'm coming from Toronto for a relative's wedding & my dad said i better start planning my shopping trips since we are only there for 3 days!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Does anybody know roughly how far this outlet is from the Bronx or Ardsley area?_

 

About an hour away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The whole outlet center is really good for shopping... My favorite outlets near me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as any updates, I haven't been recently. I was thinking about going this weekend, but I'm not sure yet. If I go, I'll definitely post here!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is this outlet at woodbury better then the one in deer park? I went for the first time to the deer park one on sat, and even though ive been to woodbury before, ive never seen the cc at the outlet......wondering if there will be a difference. 

I went with my friend and she had asked the sales rep to recommend her a product and she said she wasnt allowed. WOw those girls got a easy job....


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_Is this outlet at woodbury better then the one in deer park? I went for the first time to the deer park one on sat, and even though ive been to woodbury before, ive never seen the cc at the outlet......wondering if there will be a difference. 

I went with my friend and she had asked the sales rep to recommend her a product and she said she wasnt allowed. WOw those girls got a easy job...._

 
I've never been to Deer Park... that's on Long Island, right? I live in CT... Long Island just SOUNDS far away... lol

As far as the CCO here, the sales people aren't very nice, and most times I feel like I'm inconveniencing them. I will say that they seem to move a LOT of stuff through this store. Their stock is constantly changing. The outlets as a whole (not just CCO, but all the other stores) are definitely my favorite to go to, though. There are a ton of different stores, and I always end up walking out with much more than I intended to... sigh...


----------



## trendoid (May 1, 2009)

Anyone been lately and can report as to what is in stock? TIA


----------



## s0_fam0us (May 11, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Boasorte (May 15, 2009)

A couple of questions for the Tri state people... Have any of u lovely ladies taken public transportation to Woodbury, or drove? Bcuz it's killing me that Woodbury is so close yet so far, I was thinking of taking the Coach short line bus there...also, do they have samples to let u try on the makeup before buying like at the counters and stores...


----------



## trendoid (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_A couple of questions for the Tri state people... Have any of u lovely ladies taken public transportation to Woodbury, or drove? Bcuz it's killing me that Woodbury is so close yet so far, I was thinking of taking the Coach short line bus there...also, do they have samples to let u try on the makeup before buying like at the counters and stores..._

 
I live in Westchester and it is only about 45 min from White Plains when you drive.

They do have testers of everything.


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

^^ Thanks, it's killing me I don't know how to drive!!!!! And I can't go!!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was at this CCO a few days ago and I just wanted to update you all on what was there.  In general, I was kind of disappointed with the MAC selection.

This is what I can remember:
*Eyeshadows*:  Pagan, Warming Trend, Pen n Pink, Post Haste, the ones from Neo-Sci Fi, Meet the Fleet, Talent Pool, one mineralized eyeshadow duo, Tempting Quad (which I might have gotten had I not just bought Tempting lol)

Lots of the holiday lip palettes

Holiday 08 shadow palettes....Classic Eyes and Cool Eyes (and I think one other)

Dame Edna Wistera trio

One of the Heatherette trios

About 4 Shadesticks:  Pink Couture, Blurberry, Beige-ing, Penny

A few blushcremes....in neutral colors

Enough Said BPB

Both Dame Edna highlight powders

BP from Heatherette (I think it was Alpha Girl)

A few Rich-Metal highlighters

One paintpot in Greenstroke

A few Nail Lacquers

Brush Sets (from Holiday 08 and other collections)

Holiday lip bags (from this year and last)

The holiday set from this year with the lashes (Enchanting Vermillion maybe?)

Some lipsticks (Monogram collection), one from Fafi

Monogram lip glosses

Some lipglasses:  Magnetique, Rich and Ripe, Pas de Deux, See-Thru Lipcolor

Fafi tote bag

This is what I can recall right now, but if you had any specific questions of things you were looking for, let me know!  I'll try to remember lol


----------



## Ellen1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never been to this outlet mall, but I will be heading there this weekend!  Any new eyeshadow quads?  I need to build my collection!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jul 23, 2009)

^^
They had one or two quads and some Travel Exclusives when I was there about three weeks ago...Plus the holiday palettes


----------



## Ellen1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

I love the travel palettes. They came out with a neutral eyeshadow palette that I am hoping to find.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 27, 2009)

I was there this past Sunday.  I saw Light Flush MSF.  This is the first time I've seen it in person.  It looked a lot like Petticoat so I passed but I did not swatch it.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone been lately? I am planning a trip to NYC...


----------



## macaddict83 (Oct 13, 2009)

Was there today, seems like I missed a few things...no more 219's for $17, they seemed like they had more of the Graphic Garden Nordies collection than the Graphic Garden eye shadow palette. 

On a high note, they had a bunch of Hello Kitty stuff. Two lip tint colors with the spf 15, two lipsticks- the really bright pink one and a darker berry color, two lip glasses (sorry dont remember names), one of the beauty powders and the Too Dolly eye shadow palette. 

They also happened to have a 189 face brushes. Overall it was a hit today, instead of a miss.


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about going tomorrow and I was wondering if any of you knew what brushes they had in stock


----------



## macaddict83 (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela8815* 

 
_I'm thinking about going tomorrow and I was wondering if any of you knew what brushes they had in stock_

 
No sorry, it really varies. I would try to call and see if you can get the info. over the phone- depends who answers what help you get. The ladies who I dealt with two weeks ago were very accommodating.

EDIT- Ummm not sure if you were planning on going Friday or Saturday. If it was Friday, sorry for responding after the fact.


----------



## locoboutcoco (Oct 24, 2009)

heading to NY  Nov 16th and cco is defoo on horizion!

anyone been lately? what kind of collections are there now? any Dame edna left??  any brushes? 

anyone notice what clinique foundations they had? 

Ya know the book of coupons you get at information are there any good ones for cco?! 

does anyone reckon holiday 08 collections are still available??!! 

any other reccomendations for any other store at woodbury? 
or any must dos in NYC in general. the excitement may actually kill me....


haha, sorry for the influx of questions there im just extra excited.. this cco is genius! i think i may clear them out when i visit, im a sucker for a bargain, even if it were like a dollar cheaper!

thanks!!!


----------



## macaddict83 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *locoboutcoco* 

 
_heading to NY  Nov 16th and cco is defoo on horizion!

anyone been lately? what kind of collections are there now? any Dame edna left??  any brushes? 

Brushes change weekly. I want to say there were a few pieces left, but they might have been sent out by now. 

anyone notice what clinique foundations they had? 

Nope, sorry.

Ya know the book of coupons you get at information are there any good ones for cco?! 

No. There are no coupons in the book for CCO. 

does anyone reckon holiday 08 collections are still available??!! 

They had the brush sets, maybe the e/l little darlings and one of the lip sets when I was there Columbus day weekend.

any other reccomendations for any other store at woodbury? 

you won't be bored if that is what you are thinking. there is a Crabtree and Evelyn..Designer Fragrances, Lancome, and L'Occtaine as far as beauty stores go.

i think i may clear them out when i visit, im a sucker for a bargain

don't try to do this, or you will end up on this sh$$list. They are sticklers for the rules._

 
Here are my thoughts


----------



## locoboutcoco (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_Here are my thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks you that was really helpfull..

eh at the end when you said 
*don't try to do this, or you will end up on this sh$$list. They are sticklers for the rules.*
were you referring to there being a limit on how much you can buy or 3 of the same or something??!!




thanks again, much appreciateds cannot wait only 2 weeks away now!!


----------



## macaddict83 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *locoboutcoco* 

 
_thanks you that was really helpfull..

eh at the end when you said 
*don't try to do this, or you will end up on this sh$$list. They are sticklers for the rules.*
were you referring to there being a limit on how much you can buy or 3 of the same or something??!!




thanks again, much appreciateds cannot wait only 2 weeks away now!!_

 
Glad to help. Yes, I was the referring to the three at a time of one color/product rule.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 25, 2009)

who's been here lately?


----------



## ABB113 (Nov 27, 2009)

I was there a month or so ago maybe, and their MAC selection wasn't very impressive.  I did manage to scoop up a few items, Pearl CCB, Fabby l/s, Bare Slimshine, and Cocomotion p/m.  They had some single shadows, I believe one of the Graphic Garden palettes, some lipglasses and lipsticks, etc.  In general, I find this CCO to be disappointing.  Clinton, CT is much better.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks^ I was thinking of making a trip there, maybe I should go to CT?


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm heading up to this outlet this weekend, wonder if its worth the trip?? Anyone been lately?


----------



## rhode (Jan 12, 2010)

I was at this CCO on 01/01/10 and saw some goodies (granted this was my first CCO experience so maybe I was just excited by the low prices, but I was pleased with the selection). Some products I remember (there were more than this though!):

MAC
- e/s: Vellum (they had a lot of this); Tete-a-tete; Knight; one or two Metallic Fields; a purple that I *think* was Signed, Sealed; Mont Black.
- MSFs: about 4 different ones, I only remember Improvise b/c I bought it. I was excited to see these b/c of the normal high price (I paid $14.75 before tax - w00t!). 
- some skin products
- Strada blush ($13) - I almost died when I saw this. 

Bobbi Brown
- lots of palettes, including the Bright Eyes one
- powder e/s's: Fawn; Stone; that green one that I believe was part of that Ivy League collection; Raisin

Prescriptives was on sale. I bought 2 cream e/s (Smoking Gun and Jungle), there was a third color though that I don't recall. These were about $10 each. 

Don't know how quickly the turnover is at CCOs but I hope this is of some help to folks.


----------



## itsjusstbeth (Jan 18, 2010)

I went to Woodbury Commons on January 16th, and thought I'd give you guys a heads up in case anyone was interested in what was there. I didn't write anything down, so this isn't that detailed, haha. I was kind of disappointed in their MAC selection and only ended up buying Blonde MSF and Tete-A-Tint eyeshadow.

*MSF- Blonde, Brunette, Refined
*Blushes- Grand Duo, Light Over Dark, Earth to Earth, 4 cream blushes- nothing fabulous that stood out, Honey Light Highlight Powder
*Skincare- Moisture Lush cream, Oil Control Lotion, Naked Honey Body Wash, Naked Honey Body Cream
*Eyeshadows- Submarine, Dreamcatcher, Bitter, Sumptuous Olive, Pincurl, Nylon, Tete-A-Tint, Pen N Pink, Warm Chill, A few of the Suite Array shadows, Cult of Cherry quads, Dame Edna Trios
*Lips- Coral Polyp, Pomposity, Blast O Blue, Big Bow, Flash n Dash, 4 others, holiday lip trios, 2 dazzleglasses, Grenadine slimshine, Cool Heat slimshines
*Tendertones- Hot N Saucy, Pucker, Tread Gently, Hush Hush
*Nails- About 8 polishes, didn't look at the names since I don't like MAC nailpolish 
*Other- Greensmoke paintpot, silverstroke fluidline, 3 perfumes

That's about it, sorry there are holes- I couldn't remember everything! Hope this helped someone =)


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 29, 2010)

i went here a few months ago in around late september...they had less than what i expected. i wanted brushes and foundation but they seem to mostly sell LE stuff from wayyy back, which is great. I was so mad when they had some of the stuff from the HK line, especially the TD palette, which I bought at retail and they sold it for $2x.xx! From what I remember, they did have that MAC makeup case with brushes and lipgloss in in..I forgot the name, but it was beige color and made of straw. they sold suite palette duos and only a few pigments.


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going to this outlet this weekend. Anyone been there lately?? thanks!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anything good spotted here lately?  Might be headed there tomorrow!


----------



## yelly201 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Anything good spotted here lately?  Might be headed there tomorrow!_

 
Let us know if you find anything!
I plan to go a week from today.


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys!  Went there a few weeks ago and I have to say I thought the selection was kind of disappointing.  Here is what I can remember seeing there:


A bunch of lip bags

Redhead, Blond, So Ceylon MSF

Just a Pinch gel blush

A few cream blushes

Look in a box sets

Tone Grey quad (think they also had Tempting quad)

Very small selection of lip products: Remember seeing Stop!Look! Dazzleglass


Sorry I can't remember more right now!  If you were looking for anything specific, I can try to recall if I saw it there.  I never have good luck with this CCO, though!  :-(


----------



## yelly201 (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Hey guys!  Went there a few weeks ago and I have to say I thought the selection was kind of disappointing.  Here is what I can remember seeing there:


A bunch of lip bags

Redhead, Blond, So Ceylon MSF

Just a Pinch gel blush

A few cream blushes

Look in a box sets

Tone Grey quad (think they also had Tempting quad)

Very small selection of lip products: Remember seeing Stop!Look! Dazzleglass


Sorry I can't remember more right now!  If you were looking for anything specific, I can try to recall if I saw it there.  I never have good luck with this CCO, though!  :-(_

 
Ditto to that, and I went a week after you did.
Going to try Clinton Outlets next, but won't be able to get there til late May.


----------



## Care (May 5, 2010)

anyone been recently?


----------



## tvsnow (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_anyone been recently?_

 
Yea, I went this morning. Nothing exciting, mostly stuff from the holiday sets


----------



## Care (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tvsnow* 

 
_Yea, I went this morning. Nothing exciting, mostly stuff from the holiday sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
darn, any pigments?  other CCO's are getting them like crazy


----------



## tvsnow (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_darn, any pigments?  other CCO's are getting them like crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Umm, I remember seeing Fuschia, Reflects Very Pink, Tea Time, and Kitchmas. There may have been one other one.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

Anyone been there recently? Might go during Memorial Week. Last time I went was probably around late September/early Oct. and they were selling HK stuff.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 17, 2010)

I went today.  
Pigments: Reflects Very Pink, Tea Time, Kitchmas, one lone Copper Sparkle, one lone Gilded Green, 1 or 2 cocomotions

eyeshadows: crest the wave?? (bright orange), silverthorn, flourish?? something with an "fl" in it, shimmer navy (don't remember the name), et tu bouquet?

lots of holiday sets that came in the silver bags with colored trim

Bronze type gift set (Holiday collection???) with bronzing powder, mini kabuki brush, amberlights, shroom and maybe mascara

blushes with the flower imprints - pink one and corally pink one

Blush: Enough Said, Blunt, Light over Dark, Earth to Earth & a few others

Sunny by Nature MSF

Lips:  Naked Paris, Soft Pause, 1N (I think or maybe 2N), Strawberry Blonde l/g, tricolor glosses, neo sci-fi (orange packaging) lipsticks recall Astral because I have that one.  I think they had about 4 different ones. (these have been here forever!, creme cerise l/s, dark brown amplified l/s, lots of slimshines- think tan, cocoamour, grenadine and others, some other lip products in the same packaging as the slimshines except the tub was matte not shiny like the slimshines so maybe these were mattenes but I didn't look.

That's all I recall.


----------



## yelly201 (May 25, 2010)

I'm headed there on Thursday barring a last minute change-of-plans; thanks for the update, but I'm not looking forward to it. Last time I was there, in late March/early April, I was so disappointed in the MAC selection I almost cried.


----------



## hil34 (Jun 7, 2010)

I got Kistchmas pigment, fashion groupie eye shadow and the Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes palette


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jun 17, 2010)

I live maybe 5 minutes from there : ). I got a great lipgloss set there a few weeks ago. Usually I don't luck out, their selection is... meh.... but I was pretty excited


----------



## macaddict83 (Jul 3, 2010)

Today was a good day here! (I didn't buy anything either.)

The highlights-
Smoke & diamonds in the bin by the register. 
Hello Kitty Beauty Powder in Tahitian Sand (1 left @ 10am)
Style Warriors e/s: Vibrant Grape and Night Maneuvers.
Graphic Garden lip set, comes in a cosmetic case.
Heatherette e/s palettes.
Teal pigment- old school size. 
Mosscape paint pot and two others, one reddish brown and one yellowy- soft ochre maybe?
The ENTIRE Holiday 09 collection. Including Noir eye set with Shimmertime. I'm talking lip sets, eye and lip palettes, and eye sets. Two of the brush sets.


----------



## Scarletbabyxoh (Jul 15, 2010)

I went a  couple weeks ago and was able to snag:
big bow l/s
just a pinch gel blush
sock hop l/g
bronzescape solar bits





While I was there I also saw:
Both Hello Kitty b/p
Most of the l/g from the Sugarsweet Collection
Many of the Heatherette Trio 1's
Both pigments from A Rose Romance Collection as well as both b/p
The entire holiday 09 collection
Refined MSF
Some of the Grand Duo blushes
Fafi Quad
Teal & Kitchmas pigments
Graphic Garden palettes
A bunch of random e/l at the checkout counter

I hope that they get in Spring Colour Forecast, and Lillyland soon


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 31, 2010)

Today I saw:

*Pigments/Glitter*
Circa Plum
Museum Bronze - only 3
Green Space
Kitchmas
Mutiny
Tea Time
Teal
Rose 
Reflects Blue
Reflects Very Pink

*Eyeshadows*
Mostly ones I've seen before but I only remember:
Knight
Talent Pool 
Style warriors shadows
crest the wave - 1
pincurl - 1
Interview MES and MES with the silver and blue stripes in it, some of the crescent shape ones

Fafi eye quad, Heatherette palette, Graphic Gardens lip set 1 gloss and 2 lipsticks, a lot of different the holiday eye palettes so it may have been all of them, holiday face kits with the msf in them

Porcelain Pink MSF and a few others, blushcremes - about 3 looked like warm colors - Oh I remember Pleasureful?
MB blushes from the first duo MBs offered like light over dark and others
Rose Romance powders

*Lipsticks*
1N
3N
Front Lit
Blue color l/s
and others

*Glosses*
Buzz 
Light That Fire!
Pink Grapefruit
Gold from style warriors 
pink color color changing looked pink in the tube but swatched violet on my hand.  I can't remember the name

Moss Scape Paint Pot
Sweet Sage Fluid Line and one I think called Shade
I bought Surreal and Ochre Style eyevshadows but I didn't see any others.


----------



## macaddict83 (Sep 5, 2010)

Was there today. Wowee! They had Liberty of London Prim and Proper and Dirty Plum! Also the most sought after quads In the Gallery and Photo Realism. And of my favorite e/l's- Raven.

Good Times!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope they have Summer Rose! I might hit the outlets next week, and I'm mostly sooo excited to go to the CCO!


----------



## winwin (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone go here recently? Trying to decide which CCO to go to depending on choices. Also near deer park and riverhead one. I just prefer this location because of the other store selection available at the outlet.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 26, 2011)

I went yesterday.  I'm not sure I should even post since my memory is so poor but I guess it's better than nothing.

  	I saw:
  	3 To the Beach Shadows: Humid, Firecracker, unsure of 3rd one - maybe Shimmermoss
  	2 GMLOL shadows - I didn't look at the names
  	Lime eyeshadow
  	Purple Shower
  	3 Blues I don't remember the colors but 2 were light blue (one shimmery, one matte) and a shimmery blue - maybe teal
  	Pigments: Mutiny, Circa Plum, Antique Green, Bold and Brash
  	Quite a few of the plaid pattern shadows - no names but I remember peach, yellow, gray and a few more
  	3 Tartan Tale shadow compacts - blue and yellow for sure (Reelers and Rockers, 6 Beauties Play it cool) but I can't remember the 3rd one. 
  	lots of Tartan Tale sets
  	the newest short duo fiber brush that came out with either the bronzers or a new foundation last year. I have it but the number has rubbed off.

  	Lipglass
  	Jealous
  	bluish one 
  	Fancy Cat
  	Spree - think
  	gold from Style Warriors 
  	pinkish color from Style Warriors
  	Pret a Papier
  	New Spirit
  	Steal My Heart
  	Sublime Shine and quite a few other Dazzle glass cremes
  	3 suntints -Just a smidge and one with a pink stripe on the tube and one with a lavender stripe
  	oh one of the really sparkly lipglass shades in the long skinny tube - I can't remember the name of this collection.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 26, 2011)

^ I wonder if that brush was the 130.....I've been trying to get my hands on it since I skipped it when I saw it last.


----------



## sosdrielle (May 28, 2011)

I went a few days ago when I was visiting the States. I was disappointed in the size of the MAC section. About half of the stock was from the past Holiday collection, mostly the lip and eye bags, a few of the pallets and those plaid pattern shadows. There was only about 9 or so regular single eyeshadows. I bought Night Manoeuvres from Style Warriors, Free to Be from LOL and Dear Cupcake from Sugarsweet. Sky Blue was there, Aqua, and Shimmermoss and Firecracker from To The Beach. I think Purple Shower may have been there as well and Humid, maybe. I didn't really look at the lipsticks or glosses as I have too many lip products already, though I did see a few of those Superglass things there. The only other thing I picked up was the cream bronzer Weekend from TTB. The other things I can remember being there were the naked honey skin salve, a few eyeshadows from In The Groove as well as Hang Loose blush, the beauty powders from LOL and that's it! As I said, most of the stuff was Holiday 2010. There were no brushes in sight.


----------



## lmcmullen (Oct 21, 2011)

I was there today - stopped in on the way from Vermont to Long Island. This is what I remember:

  	Eyeshadows - Aqua, sky blue, vile violet, shimmermoss, humid, shockoholic,  sweet joy, carbon, de-vil, all the Tartan Tale Plaid ones, Tempting quad, Quite cute Cutie quad, one of the VV mineral ones but I don;t know which one. Also a bunch of the Peacocky shadows - Prance, Dalliance, a blue one (Odalisque?), Tweet Me, Ego. also the purple one from LOL and some of the ones from the flower collection - Daisy, Groundcover, Lucky green.Some Surf Baby shadows - Sun Blonde and short shorts. Night Manoevres and another purple Style warrior shadow I don't remember the name of.  All 4 Jeanius shadows.

  	Lip stuff - don't remember, I didn't look at the glosses and nothing in the lipsticks jumped out at me. I do remember Lady Danger and one from Fab Felines. Also Acid Washed from Jeanius.

  	Face stuff - Play it Proper and Too Chic beauty powders,  Bite of an Apple Blush, all 3 blushes from Quite Cute (but only 1 left of Giggly) , one of the MSFs from WWW, a lot of mineral foundation powders,  both of the Surf Baby bronzers.

  	Other stuff - the purple, green and black Wonder Woman mascaras,  the WW penultimate liner, lots of tartan tale gift sets. Both Surf baby nail polishes, the WW nail polishes, and the  WW pigments were there.

  	Pigments - Push the Edge and Antique green, plus a bunch of reflects ones and some shockingly bright fluorescent red and pink ones that I don't remember the name of.

  	I ended up hauling Tweet  Me, Prance, Too Chic, and Bite of an Apple. I nearly hauled Sweet Joy. Push the edge and antique green but  didn't, now I'm thinking I should've LOL.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Mar 24, 2012)

porcelain pink & lightscapade MSFs, Surf Baby - 3 suntints, 3 bronzer sticks, Swell Baby e/s, Big Kahuna l/g, Bust Out l/s, few Big Bounce shadows, a few Mega Metals shadows and a few Kissable lipcolors from Peacocky. Sorry I don't remember specifics but I was more focused on La Mer and Jo Malone.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone swing by here lately?  My SIL and MIL will be going there this weekend and I'm hoping to compile a list of items to watch out for.  =)  Also, what brands does this location carry?  I assume Bobbie Brown, Clinique and of course Estee Lauder... any others?  Thx in advance!


----------



## harlem_cutie (Apr 27, 2012)

the brands they carry are MAC, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Ojon, Bumble & Bumble, EL, La Mer, Jo Malone and Smashbox and a whole bunch of fragrances like Michael Kors and Donna Karan. They just got in MSFs and blushes from Semi Precious and Naturally.


----------



## smooch3s (May 1, 2012)

I work in Woodbury Commons and am a regular at the CCO once a week.  I try to get there Fridays - Thursday they receive their shipments and restock.  Mondays are good, too.  Today I hauled Opulash in Bad, Bad, Black, Lipglasses in Russian Red, Queen Bee, Revealing, Illicit, C-thru, Entice, Sheen Supreme in Tea Ceremony, Lip Pencil in In Sync, MES in This & That, Rapidblack Penultimate, and Basic Red Chromographic Pencil.  Wow!!  It doesn't seem that much until you type it!!  LOL  They had most of the Glitter & Ice Collection, lots of eyeshadows like the tartan tale large shadows, quite cute single eyeshadows, quads in lady grey, parlor smoke, and quite cute.  I think Angel Flame, too.  

  	If anyone has questions, let me know and I'll try to answer the best I can.  This store is worth going to!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 7, 2012)

I wish they would ship products....I've been dying to get my hands on the cremesheen spheres from Holiday2011.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 15, 2012)

Hey smooch3s, did they have any of the MAC me over collection there?


----------



## smooch3s (May 16, 2012)

From the MAC Me Over Collection they had:  Lady Grey e/s quad, Evil Eye e/s quad, illicit l/g, and some shade sticks. i bought 2 moleskins and 2 outres e/s a few weeks ago, but i don't know if they still have any left.  I don't recall more than that, but there could have been.  i'll probably stop in on friday so i'll post an update.  hope this helps!


----------



## smooch3s (May 16, 2012)

2browneyes - if they shipped, I would be buying from the Jersey Shore CCO.  My DH is glad they don't!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 16, 2012)

Thanks so much! Please let me know if they have Runaway Red l/s


----------



## smooch3s (May 19, 2012)

I stopped in today at the CCO, but no Runaway Red.  I even asked!  
  	Here's what they did have:



 		Most of the glitter & ice collection. 	
 		miss behave mineralize blush 	
 		kissable lipcolour in almost all of the colors from styledriven collection 	
 		several creme sheen lipglosses, but i only remember patience, please and show me 	
 		sheen supreme in tea ceremony 	
 		several dazzleglass, but i don't buy so i don't remember the names.  sorry! 	
 		about a dozen eyeshadows, i recall aqua, three ring yellow, and the bright colors from the cindy sherman/fall collection 
 

 		pro longwear e/s in sweet satisfaction and sunny outlook. 	
 		almost all of the tartan tales large e/s 	
 		the jeanius collection large e/s 	
 		the bronzing sticks from last year's summer collection (i forget the name - surf baby?) 	
 		the bronzer compacts - 2 colors 	
 		the pencil liners and 2 lipsticks from this collection - the very pale one and brownish color 	
 		dark shades of studio liquid foundation for WoC, 	
 		lady gaga vg 1 - the pink shade lipstick 	
 		fast response eye cream 	
 		lightful softening lotion 	
 		lightful charged essence serum 	
 		bb cream 	
 		nail polishes from jeanius, glitter & ice, liberty of london 	
 		eyebrow pencils in black, blonde and taupe 	
 		eyeliners in rosemary & thyme, stubborn brown, and i think 2 others 	
 		lip pencils in in synch, ojai, and oak 	
 		several different mascaras in black 	
 		the summer stash pigment set 	
 		naked honey body wash 	
 		nw50 concealer in both studio sculpt and fix 	
 		mattene lipsticks - darker reds and the gold shade 	
 		pro longwear lipcolours - to the future, endless drama, til tomorrow, so very good, and a few others 
 
  	i apologize in advance for any errors as i did this all from memory.  hopefully i didn't mix too many names/collections up!  if i said the name specifically, then they had it even if i wrote it for the wrong collection.


----------



## smooch3s (May 19, 2012)

smooch3s said:


> I stopped in today at the CCO, but no Runaway Red.  I even asked!
> Here's what they did have:
> 
> 
> ...


  	I forgot to add that they still have the eyeshadow quads that i posted the other day, honey rose cooling liquid powder or whatever it's called, several different cosmetic bags, and quite a few of the pro travel hard case.  

  	again, hope this helps!  if you have any questions, i'd be happy to answer if i can.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for looking I really appreciate it!


----------



## smooch3s (May 27, 2012)

I was in there yesterday, but I didn't see anything new.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try again later this week.


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 10, 2012)

I was there a few days ago.  I left with more fast response eye cream, but there was nothing new.  My wallet was happy!


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 14, 2012)

I stopped in yesterday.  I picked up 3 pro long wear eye shadows: Styledriven, Tease With Ease, and Weathered.  I didn't see anything else new.


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 17, 2012)

They have all of the Big Bounce colors in stock.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there anything else new?


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 17, 2012)

I didn't see anything new besides the pro long wear eye shadow.  Still lots of Glitter and Ice.  Some Surf Baby lipsticks and glosses.  Marcel Wanders mystery powder compact and the brush bag. Lightful Charged Essence and Active Softening Lotion.  Studio tint moisturizer in deep dark.  Mineralize loose powder foundation with the funky applicator top in 2 colors.  A few magical cooling liquid powder in 3 colors.  All of the big bounce.  There's more that I'm forgetting about, but nothing really new.  The eye shadows have been there forever.  No blushes, except Miss Behave, or msfs.  I wish there was something exciting to report on.  I'm glad I finally got Styledriven eye shadow, but that's only because i don't have anything else like it.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanx so much!! I love Specktra b/c of members like you helping out other members!


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 17, 2012)

You're welcome!  What are you looking for?  If it's something specific I'll keep my eye out for you.  BTW, I'm looking to transfer to St. Augustine, FL in 8-12 weeks so I won't be able to report on this store.  But....the new location has a CCO there!  Yay!!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not looking for anything in particular stuff from Venomous Villains or MAC Me Over. Totally randsom but how did you feel about Bite of an Apple blush b/c I found one and I want to see if its worth the higher price tag.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 17, 2012)

Smooch3s did you notice any pigments? For some reason I've been collecting them recently!


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any VV in there in a while.  I have Bite of an Apple that I very rarely wear that I purchased from the CCO.  I know of someone else who swears by it and said to tell her if it shows up in the CCO.  Personally, I wouldn't pay any higher than retail on makeup.  If I remember correctly, there's another round of blushes coming out this fall/winter!!!


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 18, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Smooch3s did you notice any pigments? For some reason I've been collecting them recently!


  	Yes, there's a few pigments.  Last time it was a hot pink, bright orange, and I think teal.  I may try to stop in today or tomorrow so I'll look.  What colors are you looking for?


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 18, 2012)

smooch3s said:


> Yes, there's a few pigments.  Last time it was a hot pink, bright orange, and I think teal.  I may try to stop in today or tomorrow so I'll look.  What colors are you looking for?


  	Great thank you! Any old style jars, magenta madness, full force violet.


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 18, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Great thank you! Any old style jars, magenta madness, full force violet.


  	I went today to look.  There was 4 piggies in the new jars:  Teal, Fuschia, Boldly Brash, and an orange one.  Still nothing new in MAC, but they have 2 Tom Ford lipsticks now.  I bought them, of course...lol.  We're getting a Tom Ford store directly across from the CCO that should be open July 4th Weekend.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 24, 2012)

smooch3s said:


> I went today to look.  There was 4 piggies in the new jars:  Teal, Fuschia, Boldly Brash, and an orange one.  Still nothing new in MAC, but they have 2 Tom Ford lipsticks now.  I bought them, of course...lol.  We're getting a Tom Ford store directly across from the CCO that should be open July 4th Weekend.  I can't wait!!!


 
  	I went today and was going to list a few things but then I saw your list above.  Yes, I saw those pigments and I was trying to remember the name of the orange one too.  It wasn't really familiar to me.  I do remember they had shimmermoss in regular black packaging and humid in the too the beach packaging.  I forgot to look for moleskin but I think I would have noticed if they had it.  This store just isn't that good.  It may be the huge foot traffic though.  I may have to make my way to the Connecticut store. I made out like a bandit about 2 summers ago.

  	edit - I also saw a whole bunch of eyeshadow duos.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe "Follow your Fancy" from Stylishly Collection?



Icecaramellatte said:


> I went today and was going to list a few things but then I saw your list above.  Yes, I saw those pigments and *I was trying to remember the name of the orange one too.  It wasn't really familiar to me.*  I do remember they had shimmermoss in regular black packaging and humid in the too the beach packaging.  I forgot to look for moleskin but I think I would have noticed if they had it.  This store just isn't that good.  It may be the huge foot traffic though.  I may have to make my way to the Connecticut store. I made out like a bandit about 2 summers ago.
> 
> edit - I also saw a whole bunch of eyeshadow duos.


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 26, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went today and was going to list a few things but then I saw your list above.  Yes, I saw those pigments and I was trying to remember the name of the orange one too.  It wasn't really familiar to me.  I do remember they had shimmermoss in regular black packaging and humid in the too the beach packaging.  I forgot to look for moleskin but I think I would have noticed if they had it.  This store just isn't that good.  It may be the huge foot traffic though.  I may have to make my way to the Connecticut store. I made out like a bandit about 2 summers ago.
> 
> edit - I also saw a whole bunch of eyeshadow duos.


  	Too bad I was out of state.  We could have gone shopping together since I work in the mall. You'll have to let me know next time!


----------



## lmcmullen (Nov 9, 2012)

I was there today on the way back to VT from LI, this is what I remember (I thought it was kind of a skimpy selection of MAC):

  	Regular eyeshadows: Lime,Lucky Green Shockaholic, Vibrant Grape in the Style warriors pkg, Humid in the TTB packaging, Sun Blonde from Surf Baby, the cream colored one with the embossed flower, Aqua. Some more  I don't remember.

  	All 4 Jeanius shadows

  	Pro longwear shadows - Styleseeker, Weathered, Into the Night

  	Lots of the eyeshadow duos.

  	Mineral eyeshadows:  3 G&I ones - the grey one, Shimmermint, and the pinkish grey one.  2 duos - This and That, Thunder and Rain.

  	Pigments - emerald dusk, blue storm, a few pinkish ones

  	Quads - Lady Grey, Angel Flame, Parlour Smoke, Quite Cute, Evil Eye.

  	Didn't seen any MSFs or blushes.

  	The Marcel Wanders mystery powder was there but it was $42 and I didn't like it that much.

  	Lipsticks - some pro longwear (red dwarf I noticed. Nothing really caught my eye.

  	Lipglass - a few superglasses, some peacocky liquid lipstick (including the blue one), 3 of them from Surf Baby (good lovin', the peachy one, Kahuna something)

  	Lots of G&I crushed metal pigment sets. 

  	All  3 lip bags from G&I

  	Brush sets from G&I

  	The nail polish sets from Tartan tale


----------



## lmcmullen (Jan 21, 2013)

Was back there again today, this time going from VT to Long Island.

  	What I remember:


	Warm Thunder ED shadow
  	All the Hey Sailor eyeshadows except Barefoot
  	All the Jeanius shadows (still)
  	The green and the gray shadows from Tartan tale
  	A bunch of the Heavenly Creature eyeshadows -  can't remember names but they were orange,  blue,  brown
  	Several Mineralize duos - green, silver  & blue, beige and tan
  	Some G&I mineralize shadows
  	Quads - Color Added, Evil Eye, Parlour Smoke, Angel Flame
  	A lot of the duos from Reel Sexy (?)
  	The Cremesheen glasses from Reel Sexy
  	Glitter and Ice lip bags and lipglass globes
  	Tartan tale nail polish sets
  	Cajun, Honey Rose and Truth & Light Magically Cool powders
  	Fleet Fast Blush
  	A bunch of single eyeshadows - Shimmermoss, Humid, Royale,  more matte bright ones
  	A bunch of Pro Longwear Shadows - Weathered, Sunny Outlook, Hot Paprika, Thru the Night
  	Relaxtion cream blush and a few others
  	Surf Baby  and Hey Sailor lip glasses
  	Pigments that I didn't look at
  	Kind of skimpy on the lipsticks - looked like  mostly Pro Longwear
  	The beige-bronzy lippie from Hey Sailor
  	The Beth Ditto pink dot powder thing

  	They also had 3 different tendertones but I didn't look at the names of them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 31, 2013)

lmcmullen said:


> Warm Thunder ED shadow 		 			All the Hey Sailor eyeshadows except Barefoot
> All the Jeanius shadows (still)
> The green and the gray shadows from Tartan tale
> A bunch of the Heavenly Creature eyeshadows -  can't remember names but they were orange,  blue,  brown
> ...


  	I went here today but I don't remember much. I was shocked at how much they had as they usually have very little.  They still had most of the stuff listed above.  They also had:

  	Glitter & Ice single MES - mineralize shadows - the blue, the green and one other.
  	For Effect Paint Pot
  	Legendary Black pro longwear shadow - also the pink one -Tease something
  	lots of pigments 
  	Glitter & Ice pigment sets
  	Gold Golightly??? careblend powder ( I think from Surf Baby)
  	Surf Baby bronzing sticks - 3 different shades
  	Mulch eyeshadow but just a few of these
  	Shop Cook Quads
  	Tartan Tale quads - 2 - one with green and gold eyeshadow  in it and another one I can't recall
  	A eye contour brush (the ones cut on an angle) but I can't recall the number 
  	Dalliance eyeshadow - a few were behind the heavenly creatures shadows
  	Heavenly Creatures green shadow as well as the ones quoted above
  	Outre eyeshadow
  	Saffron eyeshadow & the yellow one from surf baby
  	lots of tartan tale shadows - I think all of them.  I remember because the last time I was there - probably a year ago, there was only one or two shades.
  	Glitter and Ice eye shadow palettes - the one with Trax in it and the one with neutral colors.
  	Glamourdaze palette that came in a beige cushion bow container - I think it had blush in it along with eye and lip products but I'm not sure
  	lots of eyeshadow duos.
  	They still had Fleet Fast Blush too.
  	I think they had the blue/black mineralize shadow from the semi permanent display in mac stores.


----------



## lmcmullen (May 5, 2013)

Was there yesterday, they still had most of the above stuff.
  	Other things that I remember were:

  	Japanese Maple lipstick
  	Ash Violet fluidline
  	French Quarter greasepaint stick, plus a few others
  	Warm Thunder ED shadow
  	Cajun and Truth & Light liquid cooling powders
  	Fresh Flare eyeshadow

  	I picked up French Quarter, that was it.

  	They had a bunch of nice Smashbox palettes that were tempting but I restrained myself.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 2, 2013)

lmcmullen said:


> Warm Thunder ED shadow 		 			All the Hey Sailor eyeshadows except Barefoot
> All the Jeanius shadows (still)
> The green and the gray shadows from Tartan tale
> A bunch of the Heavenly Creature eyeshadows -  can't remember names but they were orange,  blue,  brown
> ...


  	quoting this post again because it makes it easier for me to remember.  I went again today.
  	They had most of the above.
  	-Surf Baby Saffron and the yellow surf baby shadow
  	-only Surf Baby bronzing sticks - no powders left
  	-Heavenly Creatures - Magnetic Attraction, Sky, Water and one other one that I can't recall
  	-All the Glitter and Ice Mineralize Shadows
  	-Glitter & Ice For Effect paint pot - the black one.
  	- They only had a few lipsticks and glosses - don't recall any except one Dare to Wear gloss- I think it was either So Bad or Wind Me Up
  	-Style 
  	-had a few Moleskin shadow but I only left one there.
  	-Marche Aux Puces duo - lots
  	-On the Hunt Duo - lots
  	-Pure Creation and Imaginary Paint Pots
  	-189 brush - only one left. If I go back before the month is out I will probably buy another.
  	-Glamour Eyes - Fabulousness/5 Neutral Eyes
  	-There were some Dazzle lipsticks by the counter but I think I bought them all - wouldn't hurt to ask though.  
  	-Still had a few Outre and Mulch eyeshadows.  

  	They had no where near as much stuff as the last time I went but they had some great things in the other lines.  I bought an EL lipstick I had been looking all over for and a Smashbox lipstick.  I was afraid to look at more because I bought a Giorgio Armani eyeshadow palette at the other cosmetic outlet in this area that carries mostly Lancome stuff.


----------



## lmcmullen (Jun 22, 2013)

Went to this CCO on the way back to NY from VT today.  MAC selection was really skimpy, frankly if I had known it was that bad I might not have bothered stopping there.

  	This is what I remembered:
  	Barely any lipsticks
  	barely any lipglosses except for Surf Baby and Revenge is Sweet
  	Whoops cremesheen glass
  	Warm Thunder ED eyeshadow
  	Magically cool powders
  	the Glitter and Ice lip bags
  	Crew highlight powder
  	the Beth ditto dot powder
  	Lots of eyeshadow duos
  	I saw NO blushes except for one brown one I can't remember the name of. 
  	Single eyeshadows: Zingy, Royale, shimmermoss, bows and curtseys, some others
  	A bunch of the Pro Longwear eyeshadows- Sweet Satisfaction, Hot paprika, Thru The night, Weathered, Fresh Flare
  	There were some interesting old single eyeshadows in a bowl up at the register: Love Lace, One-Off, Contrast, some others 
  	Strawberry fields crushed pigments

  	These were still there:
  	Surf Baby Saffron and the yellow surf baby shadow
  	-only Surf Baby bronzing sticks - no powders left
  	-Heavenly Creatures - Magnetic Attraction, Sky, Water and one other one that I can't recall
  	-The green, white, and blue-gray Glitter and Ice Mineralize Shadows

  	I did end up with Bows & Curtseys, a couple of the eyeshadow duos for a friend, and an Estee Lauder gel eyeliner.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update.  I may go tomorrow or later this week.  Unsure right now.


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ty for the update. I was tempted to go during the holiday...


----------



## Shylamoma (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm never satisfied when I go.. I mean I only live 35 mins away but there selection in my opinion sucks for MAC…


----------



## lmcmullen (Apr 12, 2014)

I went today on the way from VT to NYC. The selection of MAC was pretty bad, and it was REALLY crowded and hard to find a parking place. I shouldn't have bothered.

  What I remember:

  Some Pro-longwear eyeshadows  - Fresh Flare, Weathered, a lighter blue one.
  Cha Cha Cha mineralized eyeshadow
  the purple mineralize eyeshadow from Divine Night
  RiRi smoked cocoa quad
  magically cool powders
  antonio lopez lip palette and mirror
  winter eyeshadow palettes - the ones in the white palettes
  mineralize lip tints
  style surge mineralize lipstick
  macroviolet and stares/speculations fluidlines
  the winter lip bags from a couple of years ago - nude and red
  a few blushes I didn't recognize
  divine blue EDES
  both Archies eyeshadow quads
  a bunch of other quads, from 2012 I think (Angel flame etc).

  And a bunch of the same stuff that was there when I was there in June - some Surf Baby items, some  crushed metal pigments.
  Plus a bunch of (IMO) overpriced makeup bags.


----------



## lmcmullen (Jun 19, 2014)

I went again on the way from VT to NY (I have family there so go right past this CCO a few times a year).

  This is what I remember from yesterday:

  Bareness, Taupe shape, Blazing haute blushes, and some perm ones I didn't remember
  3 ring yellow, royale and  pro longwear eyeshadows (fresh flare, weathered, lighter and darker blue ones, the yellow one)
  some quads  - rainy season, the blue and brown one from a couple years ago, the darker one that everyone hated
  one of the archies quads
  lots of eyeshadow duos
  YoTS carbon and once up a time eyeshadows
  forever rose and fever isle cremesheen glasses
  hardly any lippies
  beth ditto powder and that graffiti like powder
  smutty green, blue planet, bossa blue, frost at midnight heaven and earth, thunder and rain MES
  glitter and ice lip bags - red and nude
  its physical, our secret, stares and speculations, and macroviolet fluidlines
  clearwater, stormy pink, dangerous cuvee paint pots

  I ended up with a Once upon a time (backup for me), Stormy pink paintpot, macroviolet fluidline, and a backup smashbox foundation for one I like.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 31, 2014)

does anyone know if they take phone orders?


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 1, 2014)

No they dont....


----------



## dstroyedangel (Aug 7, 2014)

If anyone is heading to this cco and wouldnt mind  doing a cp please let me know, I dont mind heading to my local cco to look for items in return! thanks


----------



## Shars (Sep 4, 2014)

I visited this CCO back in January (I know.... it's almost January again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). 

  It wasn't bad. I was kinda underwhelmed by the MAC selection. They did have loads of stuff from the Marilyn collection but other than that, nothing stood out as great deals from older collections. There were also a lot of face products and eye shadows so I guess if you're in the market for getting 30% off something you would otherwise buy in store, it would be worth a visit. I wouldn't go there only for MAC though. There was a decent range of other brands but the store altogether is a bit small. The Bare Escentuals/Bare Minerals outlet at Woodbury Commons was significantly more rewarding that this CCO!


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 3, 2014)

Was there yesterDay. I remember seeing: Riri quads and the veluxe shadow palette Siss lipstick  At dusk  Full of joy Deep dark MSF  Bb cream A lot of skin care Stripdown , soar, in synch, hip n happy, currant, burgandy and cork lip liners. And I think hodgepodge A lot of pressed pigments like day gleam, blonde streak Various shadows not special packaging Cream based foundations in a compact. I don't use mac foundation so sorry that I don't know the name but they had many shades mostly medium and deep toned


----------

